# lokale IP abhören



## Sway (24. März 2004)

Hi,

ich suche ein Programm um eine lokale IP abzuhören. Ich hab zwar schon Ethereal probiert, aber der hört keine einzelne IP ab. 

Mein Problem ist, das ich 2 PC im Netzwerk habe, die ständig etwas ins Inetnet sende. Ich würde nun gerne wissen, was sie da für schönes zeug senden. Eigendlich dürften die nix senden!

Bei google find ich leider nix passendes für Windows. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja ein Programm.


----------



## gothic ghost (24. März 2004)

*IP's checken*

hi,
du müßtest doch mit " Tracerout " feststellen können
wohin gesendet wird.  
Hast du evtl. einen DNS-Server im Web eingetragen ?

Ach ja, ist ja für Windows,

ist vielleicht eine Möglichkeit so_in_etwa wie.


----------



## Sway (24. März 2004)

Ich meinte eher ein tool, womit ich per dritten PC abhören kann, was die andern beiden machen. Um local was laufen zu haben, reicht mir ja "Ethereal".


----------



## FrankO (25. März 2004)

wie sind die beiden PCs miteinander verbunden? 
Was du brauchst ist eigentlich nur ein Hub (keinen Switch) dazwischen, an Du auch den 3. PC anschließt dann kannst du mit Ethereal den gesamten Verkehr abhören.
Mit Paketyzer, der auf Ethereal aufsetzt, gehts sogar in Realtime, danach die Pakete nach IP filtern.


----------



## Sway (25. März 2004)

ach stimmt ja, beim switch werden die Packete direkt an die IP gesendet. Daran hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht.


Ist es nicht trotzdem möglich irgendwie die packete mitzuhören / abzufangen?


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (25. März 2004)

Wie du des abhören kannst, von einem dritten weiß ich leider nicht.
Aber du kannst auf jedem PC mit dem Befehl netstat -a alle Verbindungen + Ports anschauen, die Entweder gerade irgendwohin verbunden sind oder im Status "Listening" sind

mfg
PS: Switches sind am OSI Layer 2, d.h. treffen ihre Entscheidung anhand der MAC


----------



## Sway (26. März 2004)

echt schade, weil nicht nur PCs senden/empfangen hier in meinem Netzwerk daheim. Meine umgebaute  DBOX2 und der der WLAN Router selbst sind auch am Verkehr beteiligt. Ich würde echt gerne wissen was sie senden. Es muss Möglich sein eine IP direkt abzuhören, nur wird das wohl nicht auf jeder 2ten Internetseite stehen


----------



## Osterman (28. März 2004)

Nur mal so ne Idee!

Baue eine 2.Netzwerkkarte in Deinen Rechner und schliesse Deine DBox mit einem Crossoverkabel an.

Verbine die zwei Netzwerkkarten in der Systemsteuerung mit einer Netzwerkbrücke.

Danach läuft die DBox über Deinen Rechner und Du kannst Dir in Ruhe die Packete anschauen.


----------



## TheNBP (29. März 2004)

1. Die einfache Methode:
Wie bereits weiter oben im Thread erwähnt, den Switch gegen einen Hub austauschen. Dann kann mit Ethereal der gesamte Traffic aller Hosts im Netzwerk an einem beliebigen Rechner mitgelesen werden.

2. Die schwierige Methode:
Einen Sniffer benutzen der spezielle Unterstützung für geswitchte Umgebungen bietet. "ettercap" ist so einer. Erfordert aber etwas Hintergrundwissen über die Funktion von Netzwerken und arbeitet  auch nicht immer ganz so wie man es erwartet.

Andere Möglichkeiten gibt es afaik nicht.


----------



## xCondoRx (20. April 2004)

> *PS: Switches sind am OSI Layer 2, d.h. treffen ihre Entscheidung anhand der MAC *



das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.. kommt immer drauf an, von was für einem switch du redest.. layer 2 oder layer 3 switch, der in seiner tabelle MAC adressen *und* IP adressen hat und folglich ebenso auf layer 3 arbeitet..


----------



## Rotschnabel (26. April 2004)

*Wessermisser*



> _Original geschrieben von xCondoRx _
> *das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.. kommt immer drauf an, von was für einem switch du redest.. layer 2 oder layer 3 switch, der in seiner tabelle MAC adressen und IP adressen hat und folglich ebenso auf layer 3 arbeitet.. *




Layer3 Switches komme aber erst dann zum einsatz wenn ein Switch Adressen aus verschiedenen Netzwerken bedienen und umrouten soll... Daher kannst du mal die Layer3-Switches  ausser acht lassen. Grundsätzlich ists schon so dass ein Switch nur auf die MAC-Adresse schaut..somit auch unabhängig vom Protokoll  (IP, IPX  Appletalk (für die dies nicht mehr kennen)) Daten von System zu System weiterleiten kann. Ein Router (somit auch Layer-3-System sind immer Protokollabhängig...

Die gröberen Switches können mit sog. SPAN-Ports oder Mirroring-ports konfiguriert werden, das ist aber in der Regel weniger für den einfachen Heimtest, daher empfehle ich in solchen Fällen jeweils einen kleinen  Mini-Hub  vorzuschalten  und z.B  per Etherreal mitzuhören, wenn hinten drann noch ein Switch ist, sollte nur noch  das interessante sichtbar sein +  Broadcasts aber die sollten ja nicht all zu viel ärger machen...


----------

